# [WR] Jonatan Kłosko - Skewb average 2.55



## ozie (Sep 16, 2017)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2506&cat=20&rnd=3


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 16, 2017)

Ayy finally it's not tied, GJ


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 16, 2017)

finally some decent improvement


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 16, 2017)

Still got it even with that 4.xx! Awesome!


----------



## Cale S (Sep 16, 2017)

2.51 without the +2


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 17, 2017)

finally it's beaten by more than 0.01


----------



## bcube (Sep 27, 2017)

Video is up: 




What puzzle brand has been used? MoYu, MoYu magnetic, something else?


----------



## h2f (Sep 27, 2017)

bcube said:


> What puzzle brand has been used? MoYu, MoYu magnetic, something else?


Wingy.

Another video:


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 28, 2017)

Good job, Klosko.


----------



## Wojak2121 (Sep 28, 2017)

I was there .


----------

